# Angelladen in Roermond



## thefish (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte morgen spontan nach Roermond angeln fahren.
Habe aber noch keine Angelscheine.
Hat jemand zufällig die Telefonnummer von dem Angelladen in Roermond oder die Adresse?

Grüße #h


----------



## krauthis7 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelladen in Roermond*

:q na du bist ja jut :q 

alle geschäfte in den niederlanden  haben morgen samstags bis 5 uhr auf 
adresse oder tel nr hab ich leider auch nit #d 
wünsche viel glück #6


----------



## Lachsy (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelladen in Roermond*

ich dachte die papiere bekommt man direkt im hafen hatenboer, da ist doch der kleine Angelladen (kontainer neben dem klo und den duschen).........................der jetzt auch den verein http://www.hsv-hatenboer.nl/ hat.

In roermond ist ein angelladen...................dafür musste soviel ich weis, an der Tanke in Roermond hinter outlettcenter rechts abiegen. weiter keine ahnung war dort noch nicht.

Wir haben unsere papiere samstag in Vereinslokal direkt an der Maas abholen lassen. leider nur samstags von 11 bis 12 uhr. dehalb waren wir letzte Woche nicht. Aber morgen schippern wir auf der maas rum 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## perch (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelladen in Roermond*

hab da auch noch was...
keulce baan 501(ich hoffe richtig geschrieben) ???
6045 roermond
tel.:0031475-332881


----------



## thefish (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelladen in Roermond*

Vielen Dank!
Ich weis, dass der Laden irgendwo in der City sein muss! Ich war auch schon mal da! Habe aber keine Nummer oder so!
An der Ampel vor der Tanke meine ich links abbiegen.
Und dann irgendwo in der "Altstadt"! (Immer dem Hanfgeruch nach. Ach ne, das war in Venlo! |kopfkrat )

Ich werde mal schauen, wenn alle Läden bis 17 Uhr aufhaben, gibt es ja kein Problem!

Danke, Grüße und "gut Fang" allen Zander- und Barschjägern über Pfingsten!
Ich werde am Kanal in Wessem sitzen und mir die Nacht um die Ohren schlagen. Zum Glück nicht alleine.

Wer ist denn Samstag abend noch so da?

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Lachsy (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelladen in Roermond*

ICh aber unten in Roermond um die plassen mal durch zuschleppen. unser sogenantes An-angeln . Wir fahren morgen früh hin. Wetter soll einigermassen gut sein Trocken und 19 °

dann mal allen petri heil

mfg Lachsy


----------

